# Shipping Rabbits



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

Do any of you ship rabbits?

If so, how do you do it?

Thanks.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Shipping costs from $50-$300 plus carrier. If you are in an area frontier airlines serves, you can ship for $50, under 50 pounds. Most airlines require health certificates, and they must be in a carrier(different airlines have different policies, but most require that to be in a dog kennel). You are looking at min of $150, possibly up nto the $500 range.


----------



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

Hmmm, I have a different take on the question as rooman did.... I am a "rabbit grower" with Nicky USA based out of Portland Or. I _shipped_ 40 fryers today to him. I have crates (7 he provides, 7 I have bought) that I load and take to a drop point. For me, it's a 1 hr drive to the I-5 corridor. There, the truck is waiting to load the crates. I get the crates back that I shipped the last drop. I'll get a check for my 'last' shipment about 2 days from now (I'm paid 2 weeks after shipping). 
The rabbits go to California right now for slaughter. They usually lose a pound along the way. Nicky USA pays 1.00/lb for fryers, weigh-in at California. The rabbits come back to Nicky who has more of a demand than supply. If anyone is interested in Nicky USA visit www.nickyusa.com

So, Jas- what exactly did you mean by shipping?? Am I way off base?? :haha: 





JAS said:


> Do any of you ship rabbits?
> 
> If so, how do you do it?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## JAS (Oct 15, 2003)

Well, I was wondering about shipping a few for breeding stock. But I am glad you put in your 2 cents. It is good to know. I don't have enough rabbits (yet) but have wondered on getting a market for them. There is a guy that picks up rabbits about 20 miles from here, might be something similar--I haven't had enough yet to try.

I was hoping that air shipping wouldn't the only option


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

JAS said:


> I was hoping that air shipping wouldn't the only option


Unfortunately, there are only two authorized methods of shipping live rabbits... either by airline, or by private vehicle. The problem has to do with the fact that qualified employees trained in animal care is legally required, and the postal office just isn't going to do that. Nor would I want them to, what with mail trucks being exposed to extreme heat during the summer, etc.

Pat Lamar
President
Professional Rabbit Meat Association
http://www.prma.org/


----------



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, so I _was_ way off base!! Figures!  
This site http://www.dragonslairrabbitry.com/breeders.html has some info on rabbit transporters. Not sure if anyone is in your area tho.


----------

